# EN: learning X / learn X



## elgossobosso

Bonjour,

Quelle est la différence entre learn english et learning english?

Merci.


----------



## Cacaotee

Elgossobosso, ta question n'est pas claire... peux-tu nous fournir d'un peu de contexte?


----------



## elgossobosso

biensur oui pas de problème cacaotee.
sur le site de bbc l'url est :
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/

pourquoi learningenglish ?

merci


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
C'est une phrase nominale.
En grammaire fondamentale, le gérondif est précisément la nominalisation d'un verbe.

En Français, le gérondif n'existe plus. (sauf dans les expressions "en faisant", mais on nomme ici "gérondif" ce qui est plutôt un tour idiomatique hérité d'une utilisation particulière du gérondif en ancien français.)
Et comme le gérondif n'existe pas en Français, on a du mal à se rendre compte de la pertinence de son emploi dans certains cas.


----------



## Cacaotee

Hmm. Le titre _Learning English _implique un processus. 
  Si on disait _Learn English _le sens ne serait pas clair: s’agit-il d’un impératif (« _Learn it now ! »_) ? Le site ne propose pas de moyen facile (du genre « _Apprenez l’anglais ; c’est le BBC qui va vous l’apprendre, ici et maintenant »_) mais plutôt offre des ressources pour aider ceux qui sont _en train d’apprendre _(learning) l’anglais.


----------



## elgossobosso

Et en français, le plus fidèlement possible ça aurait donné lieu à quelle traduction ?


----------



## BibioO

Hum, je dirais "J'apprends l'anglais" pour marquer l'emploie du "ing".


----------



## hanternoz

"Learning English" = le fait d'apprendre l'anglais.

Ce qui donne, en français : "Apprendre l'anglais", au sens d'une action. ("le fait de..." est sous-entendu)


----------



## elgossobosso

super merci  .


----------



## Fred_C

BibioO said:


> Hum, je dirais "J'apprends l'anglais" pour marquer l'emploie du "ing".


 Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord.
Si vous dites "j'apprends l'anglais", vous comprenez "learning" comme un participe présent, et pas comme un gérondif.
Ces deux formes sont homonymes, mais distinctes.


----------



## elgossobosso

A quoi sert un gérondif ?


----------



## geostan

D'abord, il faut éviter de comparer le gérondif français et le "gerund" anglais. Le premier est adverbial, le deuxième nominal.

quant à traduire _Learning English_, je propose:

_L"Apprentissage de l'anglais _surtout s'il s'agt d'un titre.

Cheers!


----------



## Fred_C

Un gérondif sert à pouvoir manipuler un verbe exactement comme un nom commun.
Par exemple, en français, on peut manger pendant un film, on peut manger pendant la nuit, on peut manger pendant la messe, mais on ne peut pas manger "pendant dormir".
Dans une langue où le gérondif existe, il suffit de conjuguer le verbe dormir au gérondif, et vous pourrez manger "pendant dormir". (Ou pas, car c'est quand même difficile !)
On peut même faire en sorte que le verbe au gérondif garde ses compléments, et vous pourrez ainsi manger "pendant [regarder la télé]".

En français, dans certains cas, l'infinitif permet de manipuler un verbe comme un nom, et on peut dire que l'infinitif remplace le gérondif dans certains cas.

On peut dire : J'aime mon père, j'aime le pain, j'aime manger. (En anglais, il faut employer le gérondif pour dire "I love eating".

sémantiquement, le gérondif d'un verbe signifie : "Le fait de faire..."

En anglais, le gérondif a exactement la même forme que le participe présent. (qui existe en français), mais ce n'est pas la même chose : Dans la phrase "I am learning", "learning" est au participe présent, pas au gérondif, parce que cette phrase signifie "J'apprend" (je suis apprenant).
Si "learning" était le gérondif, la phrase signifierait : "Je suis le fait d'apprendre".


On dit souvent qu'en français, le gérondif existe, et que c'est la forme "en travaillant" dans la phrase "siffler en travaillant". Mais c'est inexact.
L'expression "en travaillant" est une expression idiomatique héritée de l'ancien français où le gérondif existait encore (on écrivait "travailland"), et où la préposition "en" avait le sens de "pendant".
"siffler en travailland" signifie "siffler pendant [le fait de travailler]", et "travailland" est effectivement le gérondif français, aujourd'hui disparu.


----------



## elgossobosso

gérondif adverbial, hum, je dois avoir quelques lacunes... merci en tout cas


----------



## elgossobosso

Fred_C said:


> Un gérondif sert à pouvoir manipuler un verbe exactement comme un nom commun.
> Par exemple, en français, on peut manger pendant un film, on peut manger pendant la nuit, on peut manger pendant la messe, mais on ne peut pas manger "pendant dormir".
> Dans une langue où le gérondif existe, il suffit de conjuguer le verbe dormir au gérondif, et vous pourrez manger "pendant dormir". (Ou pas, car c'est quand même difficile !)
> On peut même faire en sorte que le verbe au gérondif garde ses compléments, et vous pourrez ainsi manger "pendant [regarder la télé]".



intéressant merci!


----------



## BibioO

Merci pour toutes ces précisions Fred C, mais c'est vrai que je voyais ma traduction plus

comme un titre(un peu comme l'a fait geostan) qui irait avec le contexte du site.

Mais tu as tout à fait raison.


----------



## Angle O'Phial

*Fred_C* très intéressant et érudit comme toujours. Je n'ai qu'une petite pinaillerie. Vous dites :





			
				Fred_C said:
			
		

> En anglais, il faut employer le gérondif pour dire "I love eating".


 On peut, bien sûr, dire cela mais on peut aussi utiliser l'infinitif tout comme en français : I love *to eat*. À mon sens, il n'y a pas de vrai différence de signification entre ces deux formes.


----------



## elgossobosso

Fred_c il nous faut ton avis sur ce dernier point!


----------



## elgossobosso

Angle O'Phial said:


> *Fred_C* très intéressant et érudit comme toujours. Je n'ai qu'une petite pinaillerie. Vous dites : On peut, bien sûr, dire cela mais on peut aussi utiliser l'infinitif tout comme en français : I love *to eat*. À mon sens, il n'y a pas de vrai différence de signification entre ces deux formes.



cela dépends des verbes , par exemple avec like il y a une différence

Ex. _I like playing polo._ J'aime jouer au polo. => Cela me plaît.

Ex. _I like to go to the dentist's twice a year._ Je trouve cela bien d'aller chez le dentist deux fois par an. => Je trouve qu'il est bien (ou nécessaire) d'y aller. Cela ne me plaît pas pour autant.


----------

